# Just Pointing you to Something I'm currently working on.



## fisherthewolf (Jul 25, 2014)

http://redd.it/2bmj8n
Or for those who don't have time to read it there:
So yeah, as the title says, I am writing a furry Novel/short story (possibly more than one). I am going to write/submit it in chapters, 2 or 3 a week, and Is how far I've got with chapter one. I need some fursonas to use for characters. Comment below for yours to be in. Will only be taking a few each chapter, and will reply with which chapter yours is in if I use yours.
Summary:
* Writing a short furry story
* Publishing in chapters on gferret.deviantart.com
* Need peoples fursonas for characters
* If you have a preference on what kind of character you'd like your fursona to be, put it in your comment.
* Upon finishing, I will compile into an amazon ebook, which will not be free, however anyone who's fursona is in the book will be given (if I can work out how) a discount code that will give you the book free, or if amazon barfs, a copy of the file in a format of your choice.
Thanks,
Fisher
*EDIT 21:13:07 GMT+0100 (GMT Daylight Time)* Please comment, not PM.
*EDIT 23:01:57 GMT+0100 (GMT Daylight Time) No more requests for now, will change this message when I need more people. Thank you!* *EDIT 09:12:33 GMT+0100 (GMT Daylight Time)* front page on /r/furry[2] ! Thank you!

Please don't comment your fursona's here, please do it on the reddit thread, and please don't igonore the edits!


----------

